
EmacsWiki: Emacs On Android - protez
http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EmacsOnAndroid
======
protez
Have anyone ever tried this? If it's usable (putting key combinations on a
keypad), I want to ditch my iPhone and switch to Android.

